# Random Freshwater Pics



## tranceaddict

I'll be posting some of my inhabitants here.

To start,


----------



## Fishlover02

Nice fish! Can you post a photo of the full tank?


----------



## tranceaddict

To see the full tank go to my journal *here*


----------



## Fishlover02

tranceaddict said:


> To see the full tank go to my journal *here*


I did so, the tank looks great.


----------



## tranceaddict

Had a little photo session with some of my inhabitants and plants.


----------



## tranceaddict

And..........


----------



## tranceaddict

Camo reflects the sand, cool.


----------



## jimmyjam

loving the tiger lotus. waiting for mine to grow back. I got rid of most it, thinking it was all gone, but now their making a come back,


----------



## tranceaddict

jimmyjam said:


> loving the tiger lotus. waiting for mine to grow back. I got rid of most it, thinking it was all gone, but now their making a come back,


Yeah it truly is a beautiful plant and it's cool how it has root ball from which the plant grows. I never knew this when I first got the plant cuz I bought runners. But yeah I found a bunch of root balls and decided to put them into soil and boom, here they come/grow.

Here's some boesemani rainbow's from the main tank.


----------



## tranceaddict

just had a red tiger lotus root ball sprout leaves. Found it kinda cool.


----------



## tranceaddict

some of my bigger rainbow


----------

